# punch bag / plasterboard



## Ibanez

The girlfriend and I want to put up a puch bag (one of these:http://www.jjbsports.com/punch-bags/olympus-canvas-filled-punch-bag-and-mitts/prod_127832.aspx) but we're a bit worried that it might be a bit heavy for the plasterboard wall. The mount looks like a T with a bit sticking out to hang the bag.

Have any of you mounted something like this on plasterboard? We've just finished decorating the room and I don't fancy demolishing straight away!


----------



## Cha$e

Best advice would be to mount it directly to a wall stud but be carefull of the wires. Get a tester to locate the wall studs and then make sure you use the correct fixings otherwise it may fall down.


----------



## Si-K

your gonna be doing alot of ground and pound !!!- even if this is about a 3ft bag it will be heavy regardless of what you have in it - plus when you hit it and it moves things are gonna start falling off - Mine was on a thin barbell bar against to 4 inch blocks of wood in my shed - I cracked it and that cracked the wood in half and the bar fell on my head - I now use a stand alone one and use my heavy bag to Gn'P and throw/flip/drag etc my advice get a stand alone as also good for low kicks as well

Also if it is on a wall and not a ceiling ...I'm guessing its only gonna be a couple of inches from the wall so you need to be careful you do not kick the wall and when it starts swinging its gonna bounce off the wall and get annoying as no rythmn.


----------



## covgrappler

as a plasterer i would not recommed fixing any thing your gonna hit on to a plasterboard wall as it will damaged it when the bag swings back into in. also wouldn't recommend fixing it to the stud work either due to the fact the timbers are normally only fixed with a couple of 3 inch nails and the stud work will tend to turn with the motion of the bags movement and basicly damage your wall as well.

bit long winded but its my job.....lol


----------



## SteSteez

Echo what the plasterer above said really, wouldn't fix any wall bracket onto a plasterboard whatsoever, a basic tap of your hand onto it makes you realise how strong it is by the sound.

find a hard wall if your adament on using a wall bracket, if your in a brand new house like a barratts and are hard on finding a traditional stone wall then maybe use a ceiling hook?

if the hook is drilled into say either the steel/wooden beam of the structure there wouldn't be any problem but i'd ask someone whos clued up on DIY to actually install it for you and just give them a few quid.

I have a wall bracket installed in my spare room, it says it could handle upto 50kg, i bought a shitty 25kg bag off a friend and the bracket shakes like arthritis.

Advice: avoid BBE brackets


----------



## SanshouMatt

SteSteez said:


> Advice: avoid BBE brackets


Aye, BBE brackets appear to be made of cheese...


----------

